# Notes From A Botanistâ€™s Diary, or The Worldâ€™s Most Boring Hobby.



## The Backward OX (Dec 27, 2008)

*Notes From A Botanist’s Diary, or The World’s Most Boring Hobby.*

Extract from Irish Botanical News, March, 2007:

"2006 has proved an extremely busy and very productive year botanically. The
highlight of the year was Dr Tom Gittings’ inadvertent and fortuitous
collection of _Puccinellia fasciculata _(Borrer’s Saltmarsh-grass) from the
margin of Commoge Tidal Lagoon (H4, W63.49) near Kinsale, in July – a
reinstatement to this site and to the Cork flora after a gap of some 40 years!
Equally satisfying, however, was the discovery that the _Mibora minima _(Early
Sand-grass) population in its only present-known Irish site at Cannawee
Dunes, Barley Cove, West Cork (H3, V76.25), consists of over 100,000
individual plants. An account is provided of the Co. Cork BSBI (Irish Branch)
Field Meeting of the 10-11 June, as are updates for many city and county
populations of both _Veronica polita _(Grey Field-speedwell) and _Veronica_
_crista-galli _(Crested Field-speedwell). Moreover, new adventive populations
of _Erodium moschatum _(Musk Stork’s-bill) and _Geranium pusillum _(Smallflowered
Crane’s-bill) are being discovered about Cork City with increasing
frequency since 2000 and, far from being transient, such populations are
tenaciously establishing themselves! Lastly, a brief account of ongoing _Rosa_
recording work in Co. Cork is given.
On 29 March, a survey of the roadside flora of the ‘back’ Cork Airport road
from Liss Crossroads (H4, W66.64) southwards to Fivemilebridge, showed
naturalized _Veronica crista-galli _(Crested Field-speedwell) populations to still
be locally common here, where I first recorded this species in the 1970s.
About this crossroads occurred small populations of _Fumaria bastardii _(Tall
Ramping-fumitory), _Allium ursinum _(Ramsons) and _Lamiastrum galeobdolon_
subsp. _argentatum _(Yellow Archangel). Later work from Crossnacroha Tjunction
(H4, W64.66) to Knockalisheen valley-bridge produced further stands
of _Veronica crista-galli_, associated with _Veronica hederifolia _subsp.
_hederifolia _(Ivy-leaved Speedwell), while the stream-valley itself held dense
35
populations of cohabiting _Ranunculus ficaria _subsp. _bulbilifer _(Bulbiliferous
Lesser Celandine) and _R. ficaria _subsp. _ficaria _(Lesser Celandine), together
with equal quantities of _Hyacinthoides non-scripta _(Bluebell) and _Luzula_
_sylvatica _(Great Wood-rush). _Carex remota _(Remote Sedge) occurred
commonly in damp ground, while occasional clumps of _Carex laevigata_
(Smooth-stalked Sedge) were also present.
On 3 April, putative leaf-rosettes of the nationally rare annual, _Geranium_
_pusillum _(Small-flowered Crane’s-bill) were found on a green in Glenthorn
Estate (H5, W68.74), Dublin Hill, Cork City. The determination was
confirmed later in the year, when both flowering and fruiting material became
available. [Note: The initial tentative _G. pusillum _determination was based
solely on leaf-petiole indumentum characters, which in this species consist of
minute, subequal, subretrorse, eglandular hairs that appear to the naked eye as
a very fine ‘down’, and which, in my experience to date, are absolutely
diagnostic for _G. pusillum_.] Within the same week, a naturalized stand of
_Erodium moschatum _(Musk Stork’s-bill) was found on a green-margin at the
junction of Dublin Hill and Delaney Park cul-de-sac (H5, W67.73), cohabiting
with a flowering population of _Veronica polita _(Grey Field-speedwell).
On 6 April, work on the Douglas Road allowed dinnertime botanizing in the
immediate area. Among the refinds were: _Veronica polita _(Grey Fieldspeedwell)
populations at the junction of Douglas Road/Eglantine Park (H4,
W69.70) and also at Endsleigh Park in the same 1-km square; a tiny, relict
population of _Orobanche hederae _(Ivy Broomrape) in a railed front garden
adjacent to the Briar Rose Hotel, and an equally relict population of _Geranium_
_rotundifolium _(Round-leaved Crane’s-bill) on a limestone wall on the
Rhodaville/Rathmore Road. Some tiny, precariously existing populations of
_Geranium purpureum _(Little-Robin) were also rechecked nearby, where I
originally recorded them in 1974. Most Cork City populations of both
_Geranium purpureum _and _G. rotundifolium _are now very small and disjunct,
as major infrastructural developments about the city since the late 1970s have
largely eliminated their habitats. On 7 April, cohabiting stands of _Veronica_
_crista-galli _and _Valerianella carinata _(Keeled-fruited Cornsalad) were reseen
about a limestone wall in Beaumont Avenue (H4, W70.71), Cork City, while
both _Anemone nemorosa _(Wood Anemone) and _Allium triquetrum _(Threecornered
Garlic) were seen on the green flanking Beaumont limestone quarry,
which latter habitat still holds tiny populations of _Geranium purpureum_
(Little-Robin), _Linum bienne _(Pale Flax), _Orobanche minor _(Common
36
Broomrape), _Trisetum flavescens _(Yellow Oat-grass) and _Helictotrichon_
_pubescens _(Downy Oat-grass), etc.
On 14 April, I revisited my _Mibora minima _(Early Sand-grass) site at
Cannawee Dunes (H3, V76.25), Barley Cove, West Cork. I was accompanied
by Michael Troy, who wished to photograph this nationally rare grass species.
Thankfully, the weather proved dry and sunny, and the grass was in full
flower. To my delight, I extended the known range of _M. minima _by some 200
m, and we conservatively estimated its metapopulation size at some 100,000
individual clumps. _Mibora minima _was most conspicuous on sloping sandblowouts,
but _absent _from adjacent sites where moss carpets dominated.
[Note: At anthesis, _M. minima_’s very long, straight filaments are well-exserted
from the florets, while the basifixed anthers are held in the same plane as the
filaments. However, the spent stamens become pendulous and droop over the
sides of the spikelets.]
On the journey home, a brief stop at Rock Island Bridge (H3, V81.26) showed
the seawall to still hold an abundance of _Erodium moschatum _(Musk Stork’sbill)
together with tiny populations of _Erodium maritimum _(Sea Stork’s-bill).
Sadly, the tiny quarry nearby had been reworked, resulting in the loss of
_Cicendia filiformis _(Yellow Centaury) that was first recorded here in 1993. On
the present visit, the sloping rocky outcrops adjacent to the western turret on
Rocky Island (same 1-km square) produced only a few flowering plants of
_Orchis morio _(Green-winged Orchid), associated with scattered leaf-rosettes of
_Tuberaria guttata _(Spotted Rock-rose).
On 24 April, relict Cork City populations of _Geranium rotundifolium _(Roundleaved
Crane’s-bill) and _Allium vineale _(Wild Onion) were rechecked in their
sites at Lough Villas and Croghtamore Gardens (H4, W66.70), while the
western pathway margin and laneways bordering the adjacent Cork Lough
itself, still held populations of _Veronica crista-galli _(Crested Field-speedwell)
(known since 1980), _Veronica polita _(Grey Field-speedwell) and _Vulpia_
_myuros _(Rat’s-tail Fescue).
On 13 May, a late-evening visit to picturesque Tibbotstown Reservoir (H5,
W81.76) near Carrigtwohill, produced a few flowering clumps of _Primula_
_veris _(Cowslip) in scrubwood on its eastern shore (an addition to the flora of
this site), while the sheer, southern wall of the Reservoir is bedecked with a
_Parthenocissus _species (Virginia-creeper). Although I have made sporadic
37
visits to Tibbotstown Reservoir since the 1970s, I have yet to make a thorough
inventory of its flora, which includes: _Euphorbia hyberna _(Irish Spurge),
_Equisetum sylvaticum _(Wood Horsetail), _Carex hirta _(Hairy Sedge), _Mentha _×
_verticillata _(Whorled Mint), _Apium inundatum _(Lesser Marshwort), _Littorella_
_uniflora _(Shoreweed) and _Salix purpurea _(Purple Willow).
On 28 May, examination of the hedgebank on the southeastern branch of
Pounds Crossroads (H4, W58.73) near Cloghroe on the R579, produced an
abundance of flowering _Geranium lucidum _(Shining Crane’s-bill), associated
with scattered populations of _Pimpinella major _(Greater Burnet-saxifrage),
_Ranunculus ficaria _subsp. _bulbilifer _(Bulbiliferous Lesser Celandine),
_Euonymus europaeus _(Spindle), _Hyacinthoides non-scripta _(Bluebell), _Allium_
_triquetrum _(Three-cornered Garlic), _Rosa arvensis _(Field Rose), _R. canina _s.
st. (Dog-rose), _R. corymbifera _(Hairy Dog-rose), _R. micrantha _(Smallflowered
Sweet-briar), and the interspecific hybrids, _Rosa _× _bigeneris _(Hybrid
Sweet-briar) and _R. sherardii _(Sherard’s Downy-rose) × _R. rubiginosa _(Sweetbriar).
[Note: The identity of both _Rosa _hybrids was confirmed on 27 August
2006.] Moreover, the eastern branch of the crossroads held plenty of _Carex_
_divulsa _subsp. _divulsa _(Grey Sedge) on the roadside margins, a small
hedgebank population of _Convolvulus arvensis _(Field Bindweed) on a roadside
bend, and a naturalized stand of _Persicaria campanulata _(Lesser Knotweed)
bordering a roadside stream, this latter species being new to hectad W5.7.
Large, long-established stands of _Veronica crista-galli _(Crested Fieldspeedwell)
bordered both sides of the roadway, close to its junction with the
Cloghroe Road (the R579), which latter holds a stand of naturalized
_Lamiastrum galeobdolon _subsp. _argentatum _(Yellow Archangel), while nearby
Healy’s Bridge (H4, W60.73) produced a tiny population of _Valerianella_
_locusta _(Common Cornsalad) on its western parapet – an extremely localized
species about Cork City, despite the abundance of apparently suitable habitats
for it.
On 7 June, populations of _Veronica crista-galli _(Crested Field-speedwell)
were rechecked in the Amenity Park on the left bank of the River Sullane,
immediately below Macroom Town bridge (H3, W33.73). _Carex divulsa_
subsp. _divulsa _(Grey Sedge) was still common here, but _C. muricata _subsp.
_lamprocarpa _(Small-fruited Prickly-sedge) was not seen on this visit. The
stream at the northern end of the Park (which discharges into the R. Sullane)
still held a small population of _Geum rivale _(Water Avens), its lovely,
pendulous, salmon-pink flowers now being evident. Upriver of Macroom
38
Bridge, beds of _Nuphar lutea _(Yellow Water-lily) occur, while _Geum rivale_
(Water Avens) is of locally frequent occurrence on the left bank of the river.
[Note: Both _Nuphar lutea _and _Nymphaea alba _(White Water-lily) are
considerably under-recorded in Co. Cork. The same applies to many smaller
aquatic genera and species – a situation that is partly attributable to my
aversion for collecting aquatic material in general.] Walls about Macroom
Town held populations of _Vulpia myuros _(Rat’s-tail Fescue), while flowerbeds
within the castle grounds yielded _Fumaria bastardii _(Tall Ramping-fumitory),
_F. muralis _(Common Ramping-fumitory) and _Veronica polita _(Grey Fieldspeedwell)." :lone:


----------



## Dr. Malone (Dec 27, 2008)

Cool.  Thanks for sharing that.

EDIT: Oh wait.  I just saw you meant it to be boring.  Shit.  I'm a nerd.


----------



## qwertyman (Dec 27, 2008)

> Although I have made sporadic 37 visits to Tibbotstown Reservoir since the 1970s, I have yet to make a thorough inventory of its flora, which includes: _Euphorbia hyberna _(Irish Spurge),_Equisetum sylvaticum _(Wood Horsetail), _Carex hirta _(Hairy Sedge), _Mentha __verticillata _(Whorled Mint), _Apium inundatum _(Lesser Marshwort), _Littorella_
> _uniflora _(Shoreweed) and _Salix purpurea _(Purple Willow).


 
Yeah, you seen one Hairy Sedge you've seen 'em all.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 27, 2008)

Why did you feel the need to post this, Ox? Boring to you, perhaps, but to a botanist this is probably interesting.

You could probably uselessly lampoon almost any other trade magazine in the same way because most of the people here wouldn't have an interest in or the trade vocabulary for the subject matter.


----------



## qwertyman (Dec 27, 2008)

Foxee said:


> Why did you feel the need to post this, Ox? Boring to you, perhaps, but to a botanist this is probably interesting.
> 
> You could probably uselessly lampoon almost any other trade magazine in the same way because most of the people here wouldn't have an interest in or the trade vocabulary for the subject matter.


 
Why did you feel the need to post this, Foxee?


----------



## Leyline (Jan 7, 2010)

Is botany a boring hobby?

Depends on what you grow.


----------

